# Female ejaculation Poll



## MisterMicro (Dec 10, 2008)

Im curious as every cock around here is, how many women come. i Havent experienced the phenomina of mass pleasure yet, sadly, never got past the orgasms., so im wondering if its more me, or more a rare experience for women.


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 10, 2008)

My girl squirted and blasted my little dachshunds face---little perv.


----------



## saynotothebs (Dec 10, 2008)

i would say depends on the woman......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 10, 2008)

Most of the time, no.I've always had trouble.But I guess I have before, therefore, I'll answer yes.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Dec 10, 2008)

From what ive been told by women not all of them can orgasm. Some cum (get moist), and some Orgasm. Ive found the girl who pleasures herself with a vibrator or w.e on her own time usually can orgasm, but wont orgasm everytime like a man. Its key for a woman to know her body b4 anyone else does


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 10, 2008)

Intreting thread I'll be stickin around.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, getting moist is just getting lubrication.Actual orgasm can be felt because if you're inside her, you'll feel muscle contractions.Female ejaculation is the expulsion of fluid, usually violently.This happens to some women after G spot stimulation.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_ejaculation


puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> From what ive been told by women not all of them can orgasm. Some cum (get moist), and some Orgasm. Ive found the girl who pleasures herself with a vibrator or w.e on her own time usually can orgasm, but wont orgasm everytime like a man. Its key for a woman to know her body b4 anyone else does


----------



## Willie North (Dec 10, 2008)

good stuff lol


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, getting moist is just getting lubrication.Actual orgasm can be felt because if you're inside her, you'll feel muscle contractions.Female ejaculation is the expulsion of fluid, usually violently.This happens to some women after G spot stimulation.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_ejaculation


percicely Yes? do you know how long it took to take it to that level? or were you a cummer from the start?


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Dec 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, getting moist is just getting lubrication.Actual orgasm can be felt because if you're inside her, you'll feel muscle contractions.Female ejaculation is the expulsion of fluid, usually violently.This happens to some women after G spot stimulation.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_ejaculation


I know what a squirter is and not every girl who orgasms fills my coffee cup with liquid. If my sheets are soaked from us having sex then she came when I thought she came. I doubt she's faking it and pouring water on my bed. 

But i could be wrong. Whats the saying? "Women can fake orgasms, Men can fake entire relationships"


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 10, 2008)

puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> I know what a squirter is and not every girl who orgasms fills my coffee cup with liquid. If my sheets are soaked from us having sex then she came when I thought she came. I doubt she's faking it and pouring water on my bed.
> 
> But i could be wrong. Whats the saying? "Women can fake orgasms, Men can fake entire relationships"



you nasty-----trying to catch it in a cup


----------



## JBinFla (Dec 10, 2008)

old married man sais: not all women can, it's a rare female "phenotype" that can squirt. as to the big O's, well most women can/should, if they can't then they got issues or something. With that said, if you want to hang in with her to the end, best get used to battery powered toys or squeezin' it off. At my age, women are like cougars and will tear you up my man, quite the opposite of 20 years ago when I was the one tryin' to put the hurt on it. Like fine wine my man, gets better with age!


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 10, 2008)

puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> From what ive been told by women not all of them can orgasm. Some cum (get moist), and some Orgasm. Ive found the girl who pleasures herself with a vibrator or w.e on her own time usually can orgasm, but wont orgasm everytime like a man. Its key for a woman to know her body b4 anyone else does


Yup shes gotto know what she wants. so she can teach you what she wants. good call. Unless you know what she wants.


----------



## saynotothebs (Dec 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, getting moist is just getting lubrication.Actual orgasm can be felt because if you're inside her, you'll feel muscle contractions.Female ejaculation is the expulsion of fluid, usually violently.This happens to some women after G spot stimulation.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_ejaculation


she said it all...you men should be able to feel this...my girlfriend ejaculates and soaks the bedsheets if you smack the spot fluid splatters...hit it right fellas and you will find out what im talking about...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't ejaculate.I have once, but there was no pleasurable feeling with it, it just made me feel uncomfortable, like I was losing control of my bladder, even though it was empty.Which is normal.However, I've always been really low on sex drive.And I have this weird thing where I can't even get off with a guy unless I've been with him a long time, and I have to give head every time.


MisterMicro said:


> percicely Yes? do you know how long it took to take it to that level? or were you a cummer from the start?


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 10, 2008)

I found body communication is crucial to good sex, just keeping that vigilant eye out for the "spot" and just the style i want to say, she digs.


----------



## wannabe grower (Dec 10, 2008)

Sniff sniff... can you smell the machismo?? Every guy on this board can make their woman squirt like a quart of fluid every time don't you know? Please! Woman orgasm just like men but most times it's internal. Squirting needs to be perfected and most women and men don't want the mess involved. Rarely done through vaginal intercourse, mostly done though manipulation of the G-Spot and clitoris simultaneously via hands and mouth. If you need tips google "cul-de-sac technique" or "2 finger cul de sac".


----------



## wannabe grower (Dec 10, 2008)

I wonder sometimes about women in Stoney's predicament... is there something physchological involved that blocks you from reaching...? You needn't answer it's more a rhetorical question.


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 10, 2008)

wannabe grower said:


> Sniff sniff... can you smell the machismo?? Every guy on this board can make their woman squirt like a quart of fluid every time don't you know? Please! Woman orgasm just like men but most times it's internal. Squirting needs to be perfected and most women and men don't want the mess involved. Rarely done through vaginal intercourse, mostly done though manipulation of the G-Spot and clitoris simultaneously via hands and mouth. If you need tips google "cul-de-sac technique" or "2 finger cul de sac".



the junk and come hither motion does it everytime.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh, most certainly, that's part of it.But I'm just not sensitive.I think I really don't like to lose control.I don't like to be weak.That, and(no offense) many men couldn't find their way around female anatomy with a map and a mag light.


wannabe grower said:


> I wonder sometimes about women in Stoney's predicament... is there something physchological involved that blocks you from reaching...? You needn't answer it's more a rhetorical question.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 10, 2008)

wannabe grower said:


> I wonder sometimes about women in Stoney's predicament... is there something physchological involved that blocks you from reaching...? You needn't answer it's more a rhetorical question.


 yayayaya! i think i got really close with one chich and she said she had to piss all of the sudden. i read that thats what she would say, but she said she really had to go. i bet thats it though... maby they get a pissing sensation. even i get that sometimes when im cumming, feel like i got to piss and try to hold it in, but never have i pissed while fucking thank the lord.


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, most certainly, that's part of it.But I'm just not sensitive.I think I really don't like to lose control.I don't like to be weak.That, and(no offense) many men couldn't find their way around female anatomy with a map and a mag light.


I had no idea you were that dirty---a mag light---com mon---really.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, it does cause the sensation of pissing for a lot of women.Not pleasant.


MisterMicro said:


> yayayaya! i think i got really close with one chich and she said she had to piss all of the sudden. i read that thats what she would say, but she said she really had to go. i bet thats it though... maby they get a pissing sensation. even i get that sometimes when im cumming, feel like i got to piss and try to hold it in, but never have i pissed while fucking thank the lord.


Yes, you use it to beat the pussy into submission, like a cop from L.A.


The Son of Man said:


> I had no idea you were that dirty---a mag light---com mon---really.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Dec 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't ejaculate.I have once, but there was no pleasurable feeling with it, it just made me feel uncomfortable, like I was losing control of my bladder, even though it was empty.Which is normal.However, I've always been really low on sex drive.And I have this weird thing where I can't even get off with a guy unless I've been with him a long time, and I have to give head every time.


The last girl i dated was like this. Low sex drive. Didnt cum during sex. She was into me punishing her for her to "enjoy" sex. I didnt understand it so I dumped her. Plus she was way to depressed. ... Im sorry about your sex drive Stoney


----------



## wannabe grower (Dec 10, 2008)

The sensation of having to pee is common from what I've been told or read as well. Rare is the woman who'll feel comfortable letting go at that point for fear of having to do even more laundry. LOL. Pressure on the G-spot probably gives the sensation of a full bladder. I'm still not convinced 100% that it's not partially urine, although most people who've achieved this swear it isn't.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, most certainly, that's part of it.But I'm just not sensitive.I think I really don't like to lose control.I don't like to be weak.That, and(no offense) many men couldn't find their way around female anatomy with a map and a mag light.


Yup. ohh i want to say learn to let it go, nothing better than a intense session.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 10, 2008)

Ya chichs just need to learn the FACT that men are coco for cum. no but really i know id go nuts over a load of come.


----------



## wannabe grower (Dec 10, 2008)

Most good looking guys don't look at women's magazines and study anatomy/biology books because girls have been throwing themselves at them since an early age. However, if you pick a random geek he may know more about your body than the average guy and will probably end up making more money during his lifetime as well....just a thought to you younger unmarried ladies you might want to consider.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't like to be punished at all.I've had some of that by dating a guy who seriously thought spitting on his hand and lubing his weiner up was foreplay.A lot of the time it's hard to even get it in, because I learned to tense when I did it with him(he was my first) because I knew it would hurt at least for the first few minutes.So sometimes I still find myself doing that.


puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> The last girl i dated was like this. Low sex drive. Didnt cum during sex. She was into me punishing her for her to "enjoy" sex. I didnt understand it so I dumped her. Plus she was way to depressed. ... Im sorry about your sex drive Stoney


Even when I have let go, usually with the aid of pot, sex isn't that great for me....drugs are better!


MisterMicro said:


> Yup. ohh i want to say learn to let it go, nothing better than a intense session.


----------



## wannabe grower (Dec 10, 2008)

Hopefully you'll meet someone who makes you feel like you can be comfortable one day. Then you can relax and actually feel close to someone. You've probably already been there, but you're making it sound like it's been lost. Or maybe I'm just reading way too much into it.


----------



## wannabe grower (Dec 10, 2008)

A little off topic, but not reallly. Which type of weed is best for sex, Indica or Sativa?


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 10, 2008)

sativa most definitely


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Dec 10, 2008)

wannabe grower said:


> Most good looking guys don't look at women's magazines and study anatomy/biology books because girls have been throwing themselves at them since an early age. However, if you pick a random geek he may know more about your body than the average guy and will probably end up making more money during his lifetime as well....just a thought to you younger unmarried ladies you might want to consider.


yeah find a geek who will destroy your rep, but will play your vagina like a grand piano. Kinda sounds like how a man acts towards a fat girl. She can suck the chrome off a trailer hitch but is an eyesore to be seen with in public. Sorry i'd pass if i was a girl. Who wants a 40 year old virgin 

...and most men dont know anything about the female sex organ? LOL how obsurd! Of course they do...Experience is #1 when it comes to sex! and you know the hot guy is getting laid


----------



## wannabe grower (Dec 10, 2008)

Willing to bet that most of the "beautiful people" while getting laid more often are more apt to just lie there and think it's enough to just be in the room participating and also be emotionally unavailable. Not all, but a good portion.


----------



## wannabe grower (Dec 10, 2008)

I fear I may get "Stoney's disease"-Hijacking others threads for personal use. I will be quiet now.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 10, 2008)

No, I feel comfortable with my old man, but I don't really need sex.He works a lot, too, and there's always someone around, so its not like we have much opportunity, but the older I get, the less I want it.And I never was crazy for it, anyway.


wannabe grower said:


> Hopefully you'll meet someone who makes you feel like you can be comfortable one day. Then you can relax and actually feel close to someone. You've probably already been there, but you're making it sound like it's been lost. Or maybe I'm just reading way too much into it.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Dec 10, 2008)

wannabe grower said:


> Willing to bet that most of the "beautiful people" while getting laid more often are more apt to just lie there and think it's enough to just be in the room participating and also be emotionally unavailable. Not all, but a good portion.


Thats only true if 1)the other person isnt as hot or 2)the other person is young and dumbfounded. Ethier way not the best case senario. ....Beautiful people like to have sex with other beautiful people. Its basically the only reason I work out lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 10, 2008)

No, looks are of no import.Personality first.Just because you're good looking doesn't mean you take direction very well.It's what you do with the experience that counts.The worst piece of ass I ever had was a "jock" type.All I could think the whole time was, "I wanna go home and sleep."


puffpuffPASSEDOUT said:


> yeah find a geek who will destroy your rep, but will play your vagina like a grand piano. Kinda sounds like how a man acts towards a fat girl. She can suck the chrome off a trailer hitch but is an eyesore to be seen with in public. Sorry i'd pass if i was a girl. Who wants a 40 year old virgin
> 
> ...and most men dont know anything about the female sex organ? LOL how obsurd! Of course they do...Experience is #1 when it comes to sex! and you know the hot guy is getting laid


Many beautiful people don't work on their personality, and ride on looks a long time.Beauty fades, but dumb is forever!


wannabe grower said:


> Willing to bet that most of the "beautiful people" while getting laid more often are more apt to just lie there and think it's enough to just be in the room participating and also be emotionally unavailable. Not all, but a good portion.


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 10, 2008)

wannabe grower said:


> A little off topic, but not reallly. Which type of weed is best for sex, Indica or Sativa?


You see I say indica, not because it's my fav since that crazy body buzz along with sex is like shit can't even describe it. 

I just watch how much I actually smoke so I'm not too high


----------



## Khemi (Dec 10, 2008)

You can make almost any girl squirt by inserting your pointer and middle in a girl with the nails facing down, make a "C" like motion and with your fingers make a "CUM HERE" movement over and over, slowly building up momentum. 

You will know your doing it right because your fingers will start to feel the burn. This is tiring after a while so get some head while your doing it if your positioned properly. This is truly the quickest way to a womans heart. Once they know you know, your in.


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 10, 2008)

Khemi said:


> You can make almost any girl squirt by inserting your pointer and middle in a girl with the nails facing down, make a "C" like motion and with your fingers make a "CUM HERE" movement over and over, slowly building up momentum.
> 
> You will know your doing it right because your fingers will start to feel the burn. This is tiring after a while so get some head while your doing it if your positioned properly. This is truly the quickest way to a womans heart. Once they know you know, your in.



I already posted that....so when am I getting in


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, someone mentioned that.But some girls don't like the feeling.It's almost a urinary tract infection feeling, if you've ever had one.Uh..that link in your sig is just wrong!!


Khemi said:


> You can make almost any girl squirt by inserting your pointer and middle in a girl with the nails facing down, make a "C" like motion and with your fingers make a "CUM HERE" movement over and over, slowly building up momentum.
> 
> You will know your doing it right because your fingers will start to feel the burn. This is tiring after a while so get some head while your doing it if your positioned properly. This is truly the quickest way to a womans heart. Once they know you know, your in.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 10, 2008)

When you trim them damn coke spoons you call nails!


The Son of Man said:


> I already posted that....so when am I getting in


----------



## The Son of Man (Dec 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> that link in your sig is just wrong!!



owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Khemi (Dec 10, 2008)

If your really in the mood to go all out you can incorporate the the cum here motion with some clit lickin. I mean why not right? Shit, bust out the chin dong and show her how talented you are! 







Neck Cramps? Plenty.


----------



## Khemi (Dec 10, 2008)

> that link in your sig is just wrong!


I just like the song.


----------



## koolhand77 (Dec 10, 2008)

That was pretty rough.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 10, 2008)

LMao.You'd have to do the chicken head motion!


Khemi said:


> If your really in the mood to go all out you can incorporate the the cum here motion with some clit lickin. I mean why not right? Shit, bust out the chin dong and show her how talented you are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh huh....


Khemi said:


> I just like the song.


----------



## KushKing949 (Dec 10, 2008)

the cum here motion with my fingers and sucking on her clit is my signature move they always ejaculate quick.


----------



## greentea (Dec 11, 2008)

As a self proclaimed clit commander, after commandeering many a venture down the multiple highway I can say all I hear is yes yes yes, which is usually quite reciprocated and held to memory


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Dec 12, 2008)

I always like to preform the Reverse Cunnilumpkin. It always makes my women cum hard!


Reverse Cunnilumpkin :http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Reverse%20Cunnilumpkin#A variation of the cunnilumpkin where a woman receives cunnilingus while the cunnilinguist is defecating. This can be intentional or accidental. 

Also see blumpkin, reverse blumpkin, and the inherently messy double dumpkin. 

For the rarest variation of all time, see cunnilumpkin decker. 
Intentional: For those rare women who find the smell of their lover's feces erotic, the reverse cunnilumpkin is the most exciting way to receive oral sex. 

""Accidental: My girlfriend loves it when I go down on her and chow box, and sometimes she can be so pushy about it. The other day I needed to crap so bad, but she told me to shut up and suck her vulva. Just as she was about to climax, I lost control of my bowels and dropped the whole load in my pants. It was a perfectly timed reverse cunnilumpkin, although I could have done without all the shit in my favorite khakis. ""


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Dec 12, 2008)

Or maybe me and my lady 69 and do a double dumpkin! MMmmMmMmmmm



Double Dumpkin http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=double%20dumpkin#Simultaneous oral sex performed by a male and female in the 69 postition, while both parters also defecate. This is a rare combination of the blumpkin and the cunnilumpkin. 

Note: The homosexual male and female versions of the double dumpkin are properly refered to as the double blumpkin and the double cunnilumpkin, respectively. 

"Hey baby, I need to drop a duece too - lets do a double dumpkin! "


----------



## dannyking (Dec 12, 2008)

Man I love Cytherea.


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Dec 12, 2008)

dannyking said:


> Man I love Cytherea.


 .......


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 12, 2008)

Man i love tossing my girls salad after giving me a hot carl. kinky shit man! Blumpkin? REally? Really Puff?


----------



## puffpuffPASSEDOUT (Dec 12, 2008)

MisterMicro said:


> Man i love tossing my girls salad after giving me a hot carl. kinky shit man! Blumpkin? REally? Really Puff?


LOLOLOL  ......


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 12, 2008)

... ??..  ..


----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2008)

you squirt, I run!!!!!!! ...away!!!!!


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 12, 2008)

I think this poll is defected. any dudes vote? honest now, cause idk 90 percent of you are "squirters" ?


----------



## mars2penny (Dec 14, 2008)

Khemi said:


> You can make almost any girl squirt by inserting your pointer and middle in a girl with the nails facing down, make a "C" like motion and with your fingers make a "CUM HERE" movement over and over, slowly building up momentum.
> 
> You will know your doing it right because your fingers will start to feel the burn. This is tiring after a while so get some head while your doing it if your positioned properly. This is truly the quickest way to a womans heart. Once they know you know, your in.


Khemi, the "G"spot is behind the clitoris, about one or two inces in, so pointing your fingers down is the wrong direction. You don't know what you are talking about. You will find a swelling about the size of a walnut, pressure on thai usually gets good results. It helps if she is really wet.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 14, 2008)

He had the position right, dude, he said nails facing down.Meaning palm up.


mars2penny said:


> Khemi, the "G"spot is behind the clitoris, about one or two inces in, so pointing your fingers down is the wrong direction. You don't know what you are talking about. You will find a swelling about the size of a walnut, pressure on thai usually gets good results. It helps if she is really wet.


----------



## MisterMicro (Dec 14, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> He had the position right, dude, he said nails facing down.Meaning palm up.


True that.  This nigga is emo i think


----------



## Sexologist420 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well. Other people pretty much nailed it...stimulating the G-spot and clit at the same time is the fastest way I have found to get a girl to cum. Anywho...Pce


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 1, 2009)

i have to say female ejaculation doesnt happen all time to women. im only 19 but i have squirted 3 times but i have also had time where i have come so close but not been able to. it depends on the person and how relaxed the woman is.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

More personality or more well rounded but not to hot you think? I love learning about sexual pleasure. Were those clit stimulated or that of sex? I just met a chick yesterday that i got into the subject with. She only squirted once, and the shocker was it was while she was having sex. i also learned she loves to give head, feels like shes in 'controll', damn women. haha, but ya i think she would feel more in controll while ridding somone than getting oral, so i think it depends alot on finding what kinky fantasy the chick is having and go with it...

You must of had a good new years i bet ; )


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL.. funny poll... voted no here..


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 1, 2009)

I downloaded a complete video (maybe 40min or so) off TPB which shows exactly how to make a woman squirt (and orgasm of course).
It is some younger guy and his cute little girlfriend. The gist of it is the girl has to spend some time working up her muscles there doing those keggle excercises (yes I know I probably spelled that way wrong) This is a requirement, I guess if you want it bad enough you will excercise for a while.

Then the guy needs to learn the technique (like the guy posted at the end of page 1 said about the g spot, but you need to see it to know how to do it)

The guy does the thing, the girl tries NOT TO CUM. She uses all her control to fight it with her newly buff muff muscles and then BOOOOM

And over and over and over it works, with just a minute in between and it gets easier and easier for them both the more you do it.

I am trying to find the video to see what it's name is. It's something very simple like "how to make any girl squirt"

Anyway it's very very very common for women to not be able to orgasm, or even to have never had one in their lives. But you can probably fix that if you work at it and if you have a guy that knows how... You have to not have hangups or be embarrased by it, and have total comfort with your man not just some one night stand thing etc for you to be able to comfortably enjoy it.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 1, 2009)

The site is screwing up and won't let me edit my post, keeps saying your post is too short need 10 characters or something.

Anyway I'm not sure if the first one is it, but maybe:
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4586852/Make_your_girl_to_have_an_._ORGASM..____

And these I just found while looking, don't know anything about them but maybe they will help.

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4321990/Female_Orgasm_Techniques

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3927519/The.Female.Orgasm.Explained.PDTV.XviD-WPi


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

Nah, oregon, you just have to hit the right spot.Doesn't take fighting it.It just happened to me.I didn't find it pleasant.It felt like taking a pee.Some chicks like it, though.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nah, oregon, you just have to hit the right spot.Doesn't take fighting it.It just happened to me.I didn't find it pleasant.It felt like taking a pee.Some chicks like it, though.


Not at all the same thing. It's an uncontrollable incredible rush better than any mans orgasm could every be.

You didn't do it quite right, but I think you have proven it is possible for you if you take the steps needed...

You will know when it really happens for real. Oh boy will you ever know.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

Gotta remember,my friend, not all women are the same.I can't tell you that a woman's orgasm is better than a man's...I've never been a man.But I did hear of an orgasm that a woman supposedly can have....it's supposed to be the elusive ultimate orgasm...you keep the woman in an orgasmic state so long(this involves the practice of tantra, I believe) that she begins to look like she's wearing blue eyeshadow, and her lips become very red.I was told that this was something makeup was used to simulate, that orgasm.Now, I was told this by someone who has practiced for many years...but I don't know how to begin even looking it up to verify it.Start with Masters and Johnson, maybe?


OregonMeds said:


> Not at all the same thing. It's an uncontrollable incredible rush better than any mans orgasm could every be.
> 
> You didn't do it quite right, but I think you have proven it is possible for you if you take the steps needed...
> 
> You will know when it really happens for real. Oh boy will you ever know.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 1, 2009)

Very true, not all women can acheive an orgasm period of either type g-spot or clitoral. Some only get one, if they're lucky.

I need to search through a thousand dvdr's and I'll find some stuff for you.

I am no expert by any stretch of the imagination... I have had such horrible luck with relationships that in fact I haven't even been dating or anything for quite a long time, not that it has anything to do with sex or 
that I'm shit at relationships the problem I seem to have is always choosing the wrong women to date to begin with and should know better... But I'm just attracted to the wrong type for me I guess.

Anyway, just trying to help... A healthy sex life is important even if it's with yourself.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh, I agree on the sex life thing.Masturbation is where it's at man.It certainly is a fascinating subject, sex...but I tend to view it clinically, I think, because I just never really got it.It's a good pop off and then done.Now drugs on the other hand, I get.


OregonMeds said:


> Very true, not all women can acheive an orgasm period of either type g-spot or clitoral. Some only get one, if they're lucky.
> 
> I need to search through a thousand dvdr's and I'll find some stuff for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> The site is screwing up and won't let me edit my post, keeps saying your post is too short need 10 characters or something.
> 
> Anyway I'm not sure if the first one is it, but maybe:
> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4586852/Make_your_girl_to_have_an_._ORGASM..____
> ...


 
ill definatly look into this. Intresting idea. id plus rep ya but havnt figured that out yet. Ya i think i know were your coming from, like the forbidden fruit kind of deal where its more kinky to act as if you dont want it. To each her own though is what im sayin.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, I agree on the sex life thing.Masturbation is where it's at man.It certainly is a fascinating subject, sex...but I tend to view it clinically, I think, because I just never really got it.It's a good pop off and then done.Now drugs on the other hand, I get.


Ill smoke to that


I think.... i think i love you. Masturbation is fucking great, wouldnt have guessed someone so 'out of touch' as your self would be into it. Ya i heard chicks need to be able to pleasure themselves before there able to trully be pleasured.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

I think with me, it's a trust thing.I never fully trust a guy, I don't think.Never know what the hell they're gonna try to do to you.


MisterMicro said:


> Ill smoke to that
> 
> 
> I think.... i think i love you. Masturbation is fucking great, wouldnt have guessed someone so 'out of touch' as your self would be into it. Ya i heard chicks need to be able to pleasure themselves before there able to trully be pleasured.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Very true, not all women can acheive an orgasm period of either type g-spot or clitoral. Some only get one, if they're lucky.
> 
> I need to search through a thousand dvdr's and I'll find some stuff for you.
> 
> ...


 lol true dat. *looks at hand* 'Hello my princess'

but ya man im in the same boat as you, funny you say that.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think with me, it's a trust thing.I never fully trust a guy, I don't think.Never know what the hell they're gonna try to do to you.


Id be REAL good to you


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

So, uh, since you guys are both on the masturbation wagon....would you ever consider using a masturbatory device?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

They all say that.Still the wall I have though.Can't bring it down.The force is strong.


MisterMicro said:


> Id be REAL good to you


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> They all say that.Still the wall I have though.Can't bring it down.The force is strong.


 Aww yess the force. its coming back to me now. lol. Yaa.... ik youd say that. 

I ounce made a pocket pussy, thing was pretty sweet.

Supplies:

1 towel
1 big sandwhich bag (preferably non zippable, there velvity)(2 if you really mean business)
1 fatty load of lotion.

Roll the towel up around your cock to get the size, insert the baggy/s, lube it up, then show that towel whos boss.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

Lmao!That's pretty darn good, man!You must have been in jail.Here's a site you might enjoy, then.http://www.homemade-sex-toys.com/ I was curious about the sex toy thing, because some of the fake pocket pussies can have a bullet vibe inserted into them, wondered if vibration affects men the same way it does us chicks.


MisterMicro said:


> Aww yess the force. its coming back to me now. lol. Yaa.... ik youd say that.
> 
> I ounce made a pocket pussy, thing was pretty sweet.
> 
> ...


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm 40, believe it or not. (I know I tend to act a bit young.. Ok a lot young)

Anyway no in my youth I was sort of turnd off by toys or at leat just not into it.

But, yes, eventually I got over that and if we're going to be totally honest I find that using a cock ring really makes my orgasms better, or just using rope to tie like that.
Not sure why that is, but it works for me anyway.

And then there's that new fleshlight thing that's supposed to feel amazing. Never tried it and it's expensive so probably won't for a while at least.

If you mean anal stimulation with toys, well, tried but doesn't really seem to do anything but get in the way for me. But then again that's one of those things you have to get used to and I have never
worked at getting used to it so I could see if it was enjoyable.

If there's any guys reading this... Try a relatively thin rope of soft material, loop tight around the base and under the sack, then around the part above the sack and tie it off. Once you find the right mix of not too tight but just right, you can double the sense of orgasm and make it a bit longer.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

It probably makes it feel better because of the increased blood in your weiner.I myself am not an anal person.Don't want it done, don't wanna do it.If that's your thing, good for you, but I'll just stay over here, lol.I have tried the finger in the butt on a guy that wanted it.He seemed to like it okay, but we didn't really wanna do it again.I told him, "You understand before I do this that this does NOT entitle you to entrance to my ass, right?" And he agreed.But really, asses just aren't it for me.


OregonMeds said:


> I'm 40, believe it or not. (I know I tend to act a bit young.. Ok a lot young)
> 
> Anyway no in my youth I was sort of turnd off by toys or at leat just not into it.
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lmao!That's pretty darn good, man!You must have been in jail.Here's a site you might enjoy, then.http://www.homemade-sex-toys.com/ I was curious about the sex toy thing, because some of the fake pocket pussies can have a bullet vibe inserted into them, wondered if vibration affects men the same way it does us chicks.


 
haha, ya ill look into that. Ya vibes are a definat plus. I used to come to those powerful ass back massagers, i just put alot of pressure on it, shit was great.

Damn Oergon meds, youve got a very open mind, takes a man to admidt that shit. I didnt know such things were so prevelant!

The cockrings are great, ill vouch for that. 

Damn, i love this thread.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

That's it....I'm starting a new thread for homemade sex toys..hope the mods don't shut it down!!!


MisterMicro said:


> haha, ya ill look into that. Ya vibes are a definat plus. I used to come to those powerful ass back massagers, i just put alot of pressure on it, shit was great.
> 
> Damn Oergon meds, youve got a very open mind, takes a man to admidt that shit. I didnt know such things were so prevelant!
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol nice, ill be keeping an eye on that one. 

Oh and ya, oergon meds i thought you MIGHT have been 20. Thats cool though, your my homey.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm too old to care what people think... Makes life easier. 

And on the suject of vibrators.. No, men don't generally respond to them at all. Or anal for that matter.

Yea if you have issues with just being comfortable period then none of the more "advanced" stuff will work for you because you have to be totally comfortable about yourself, your body, with men, have gotten over whatever made you uncomforablte etc.

Another tip for men... Go find yourself a bottle of pure ashweghanda (or however it's spelled.) It's the active ingredient in those heavily marked up "male enhancement" pills but truth is it does nothing to make you actually bigger but what it does is enhance bloodflow and also does something for really ramping up the orgasm feeling. (if you have a weak heart no, probably as bas as taking viagra for you) No reason to buy the marked up stuff and is actually stronger. Health food stores...


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 1, 2009)

On the subject of age, where you thought I was about 20... Age is a strange thing, some people get old and act old and some people never feel older or act older than their 20's. I'm in the last category. I still have to remind myself of my age and not always think the young girls are for me... (Often they are just a pain in the ass anyway)
No offense to you young girls... And then again some young girls have the maturity well beyond me too, and could actually be a good match for me except for me being 60 when they're 40 or whatever that would suck.

Luckily I still get carded sometimes and look incredibly young for my age so it all works out.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, a lot of guys are hung up on the anal thing because of the supposed "gay" connotations...but your prostate, if properly stimulated, can bring you to orgasm.It's just whether or not you wanna go there.And as for the advanced stuff, I just generally don't have much sensation, period.Usually, I don't know I'm gonna cum until right before I do, takes a lot of grinding, I always have to be on top.And when I do, it's one time, and then I go numb.I can feel the guy in there, it's just no more pleasurable than rubbing my arm.If it's physical, I don't care, because I hate paps and will never have one again.If it's mental...well, I'll sort that out on my own in time.Or I won't, not a big deal.Vibe works fine.But my sex drive has always been terribly low.Unless I'm masturbating, I can't get off at all with a guy unless I blow him.Fucking weirdo I am, lol.


OregonMeds said:


> I'm too old to care what people think... Makes life easier.
> 
> And on the suject of vibrators.. No, men don't generally respond to them at all. Or anal for that matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha

Well the way you're talking you'll get more open as time goes on. But yea, no big deal if you don't have a high drive etc.


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

koolhand77 said:


> Intreting thread I'll be stickin around.


agreed...
i think i just found my favorite corner of this site.
>:-]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm 31.I've always had no trouble talking about things.That's just the way I am, I think too much.Maybe my orgasms are supposed to be of the mental kind, hence the interest in mind altering substances.


OregonMeds said:


> Haha
> 
> Well the way you're talking you'll get more open as time goes on. But yea, no big deal if you don't have a high drive etc.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 1, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> agreed...
> i think i just found my favorite corner of this site.
> >:-]


Oh no the girl who's picture made me want to date again...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

Guys are so cute when they flirt.....


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

ya alot of peaople say speed is terrible for sex but i have had some of my best seshes On LSD and Adderall, strange enough.


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> Very true, not all women can acheive an orgasm period of either type g-spot or clitoral. Some only get one, if they're lucky.
> ...
> 
> Anyway, just trying to help... A healthy sex life is important even if it's with yourself.


 
totally agree with that last part.
we tend to be too "hush hush" about sex in our society...in a way. especially females, we aren't encouraged to explore ourselves in hardly any way, especially not sexually, whereas there's hardly a scene in a comedy that doesn't feature a guy jacking off.
reclaim it chicks! say it loud.
SEX! MASTURBATION! ORGASM! THREESOME! CHAINS! PEANUT BUTTER!
whatever you like.

anyways, i like this thread.


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Guys are so cute when they flirt.....


couldn't have said it better myself!
haha


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> totally agree with that last part.
> we tend to be too "hush hush" about sex in our society...in a way. especially females, we aren't encouraged to explore ourselves in hardly any way, especially not sexually, whereas there's hardly a scene in a comedy that doesn't feature a guy jacking off.
> reclaim it chicks! say it loud.
> SEX! MASTURBATION! ORGASM! THREESOME! CHAINS! PEANUT BUTTER!
> ...


 
Haha interesting theory there, makes sence. Glad to See you around 

I really love this thread.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, adderall...mmmm...I blew my old man for five hours on that.I was an artist...just kept backing him off and bringing him back to the brink, over and over...you have no idea how amazing a guy's orgasm can be from that, give it a try, just prolong it.(my lips were really puffy after and his ass muscles were sore from clenching)


MisterMicro said:


> ya alot of peaople say speed is terrible for sex but i have had some of my best seshes On LSD and Adderall, strange enough.


We do, we act like it's shameful and dirty, especially little grils are fed so much bullshit that they have a ton of hangups to get over by the time they're grown.


a brasileira said:


> totally agree with that last part.
> we tend to be too "hush hush" about sex in our society...in a way. especially females, we aren't encouraged to explore ourselves in hardly any way, especially not sexually, whereas there's hardly a scene in a comedy that doesn't feature a guy jacking off.
> reclaim it chicks! say it loud.
> SEX! MASTURBATION! ORGASM! THREESOME! CHAINS! PEANUT BUTTER!
> ...


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Haha interesting theory there, makes sence. Glad to See you around
> 
> I really love this thread.


man o man.
yea it does make sense, upon my re-reading of it.
i tried to make that sound proper lol

i think everyone loves this thread dude!


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 1, 2009)

That wasn't flirting that was just a compliment.  

She's most likely half way around the world anyway so flirting woudl be totally pointless and girls like that are rarely single anyway.

Just every once in a while I see someone that ALMOST makes me want to date again, so I do give a nod to them is all. I'm still hiding from women in real life.


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh yeah, adderall...mmmm...I blew my old man for five hours on that.I was an artist...just kept backing him off and bringing him back to the brink, over and over...you have no idea how amazing a guy's orgasm can be from that, give it a try, just prolong it.(my lips were really puffy after and his ass muscles were sore from clenching)


ooohWEE, that sounds like a darn good time...sore ass muscles? you know you were gettin it lol



Stoney McFried said:


> We do, we act like it's shameful and dirty, especially little grils are fed so much bullshit that they have a ton of hangups to get over by the time they're grown.


yep. my children, boys and/or girls, will have a healthy appreciation for sex...the most natural part of life right along with eating and pissin. it's to be enjoyed with balance...sexual gluttony is just as ugly as sexual deprivity.


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> That wasn't flirting that was just a compliment.
> 
> She's most likely half way around the world anyway so flirting woudl be totally pointless and girls like that are rarely single anyway.
> 
> Just every once in a while I see someone that ALMOST makes me want to date again, so I do give a nod to them is all. In truth I'm still hiding from women in real life.


haha i'm brazilian, flirting is what we do. or "complimenting", whatever you wanna call it.
:-]

actually, i live in california, to add a little fun bit of trivia about me. man i'm realizing that i just joined this site like 2 hours ago and i'm already talking too much.

why are you hiding from women?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

Aw, I'm teasin' it's ok to flirt.Playful banter and all, wot wot.


OregonMeds said:


> That wasn't flirting that was just a compliment.
> 
> She's most likely half way around the world anyway so flirting woudl be totally pointless and girls like that are rarely single anyway.
> 
> Just every once in a while I see someone that ALMOST makes me want to date again, so I do give a nod to them is all. In truth I'm still hiding from women in real life.


I have two girls.I'm trying to be very matter of fact about sex with them.However, I don't want them doing it until they are adults, meaning outta my house and not saddling me with a grandkid to raise.


a brasileira said:


> ooohWEE, that sounds like a darn good time...sore ass muscles? you know you were gettin it lol
> 
> 
> 
> yep. my children, boys and/or girls, will have a healthy appreciation for sex...the most natural part of life right along with eating and pissin. it's to be enjoyed with balance...sexual gluttony is just as ugly as sexual deprivity.


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 1, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> haha i'm brazilian, flirting is what we do. or "complimenting", whatever you wanna call it.
> :-]
> 
> actually, i live in california, to add a little fun bit of trivia about me. man i'm realizing that i just joined this site like 2 hours ago and i'm already talking too much.
> ...


I choose the wrong ones for me but then I get all emotionally involved and tend to overlook the obvious reasons why we shouldn't be together. Or something like that... 

I'm an emotional guy... Sort of an oddity.

It can be just as painful for men to have relationships fail and it's just so much easierr to stay single and level headed about things instead of getting all tied up emotionally.

I don't get along with a lot of men actually in some respects. Not that macho full of shit type.


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have two girls.I'm trying to be very matter of fact about sex with them.However, I don't want them doing it until they are adults, meaning outta my house and not saddling me with a grandkid to raise.


i commend you on the way you're raising them...you can't hide a major part of life from a female of any age and expect her to grow up "normally", meaning...fully functioning on all levels. it's important to have a good relationship with sex especially as a woman nowadays...we are the childbearers after all.

and as far as waiting...that's very healthy too. especially for your pocketbook as far as not having grandkids running around everywhere lol


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> I choose the wrong ones for me but then I get all emotionally involved and tend to overlook the obvious reasons why we shouldn't be together. Or something like that...
> 
> I'm an emotional guy... Sort of an oddity. I don't get along with a lot of men actually.


nah, it's not an oddity, it's a feature...i sound cliche, but sayings are cliche for a reason: embrace your emotions men!

just like it's not healthy for a female to deny herself her sexuality, it's a fuckin sin for men to sit around and act like mindless, hearless drones all day.

well it's cool that you can admit that to yourself, because now you have the power to change it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, when they grow up, I kinda wanna be free, ya know? I'll still be young enough to get a few kicks.


a brasileira said:


> i commend you on the way you're raising them...you can't hide a major part of life from a female of any age and expect her to grow up "normally", meaning...fully functioning on all levels. it's important to have a good relationship with sex especially as a woman nowadays...we are the childbearers after all.
> 
> and as far as waiting...that's very healthy too. especially for your pocketbook as far as not having grandkids running around everywhere lol


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, when they grow up, I kinda wanna be free, ya know? I'll still be young enough to get a few kicks.


haha yep...
and hopefully old enough so that you can spoil'em and send them back home for their mothers to deal with. lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

Laughing as they drive their moms crazy...muahaha....a mother's revenge.


a brasileira said:


> haha yep...
> and hopefully old enough so that you can spoil'em and send them back home for their mothers to deal with. lol


----------



## a brasileira (Jan 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Laughing as they drive their moms crazy...muahaha....a mother's revenge.


iiiiiiii like the way you think.
>:-]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you!Well, I hope you enjoy it here at RIU, I'm off for the night.Bye all!


a brasileira said:


> iiiiiiii like the way you think.
> >:-]


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 1, 2009)

a brasileira said:


> nah, it's not an oddity, it's a feature...i sound cliche, but sayings are cliche for a reason: embrace your emotions men!
> 
> just like it's not healthy for a female to deny herself her sexuality, it's a fuckin sin for men to sit around and act like mindless, hearless drones all day.
> 
> well it's cool that you can admit that to yourself, because now you have the power to change it.


Yea when I'm ready I guess. I have been through enough lately with all kinds of other stuff in my life though so I'm finding the time to myself good. (and it feels safe)

It's not a feature when it holds you back though. There was a girl I saw at fry's electronics working the counter and we had a moment of a lifetime type of instant spark...Not just one sided we were both clearly kind of floored. I chickened out and kindly walked away. Then another day I saw her and she was all happy to see me and waved me over to say hi.

What did I do? Stood there like an ass thinking about all the bad things that happened in past relationships and walked away with my head down without saying a word.

Then I felt like such an ass and worry I hurt her feelings too and could not find her again and have really regretted that hard core since then. 

Never have I had THAT level of sparks so fast but it's nice to know that can happen I guess.

They even put employees names on the receipts so it might be possible to track her down but now I can't... That would just be wrong, like stalkerish or something plus having probably hurt and disspointed her she may not want to see me again anyway.

We only had like 5 mintues of talking anyway and who knows she could be wrong for me too.


----------



## MisterMicro (Jan 1, 2009)

Ya Gooooodnight everyone, im off aswell. We made some progress today in the school of pleasure. Now that should be the titles, wheres the mods.....


----------

